# Game 17: Rockets (4-12) vs. Celtics (7-9)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> *12/6 ; 7:30 PM CST ; **FSNSW*
> 
> The Boston Celtics play the Houston Rockets at the Toyota Center in Houston tonight.
> 
> ...




Hope you guys don't mind if I post a game thread here. Post another thread if you want and ask a Rockets mod to merge them (or you can post the thread as a reply in this thread).
​ </center>​


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Rockets need this victory real bad! The rockets have been saying in reports what their problems are and what they need to do to fix it.. if they do good this game I'm hoping it will mean they're finally getting their act together, if they lose.. well then they've gotten nowhere.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The last time the mod of the opponent team came to start the game thread for us, we won. :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> The last time the mod of the opponent team came to start the game thread for us, we won. :angel:


:laugh:

I suppose I should guarantee victory tonight too? Oh sure, what the heck..... I GUARANTEE THE ROCKETS WILL WIN TONIGHT!!

Current score: 11-10 Houston


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why the fudge is Ryan Bowen starting again? Whenever JVG says he'll make a change, it's inserting Ryan Bowen back into the starting line-up.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Why the fudge is Ryan Bowen starting again? Whenever JVG says he'll make a change, it's inserting Ryan Bowen back into the starting line-up.


he's the only one who can hustle when Sura's out

Jon Barry is back

Edit:Barry got injuried again,what the…


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> he's the only one who can hustle when Sura's out
> 
> Jon Barry is back
> 
> Edit:Barry got injuried again,what the…


I don't know if I should :laugh: or  ....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just another crappy game so far, the only thing different is Boston is missing shots as well.

Wesley's shooting is going downhill again, has missed 1 wide open shot and one open lay-up.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

hahah barry injured again


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

zhaizor said:


> *hahah* barry injured again


 :raised_ey 


Stro made a mid-range jumper? :eek8: 


Edit: Barry has right calf strain, will not be back for this game.

Edit 2: Stro falls for another pump fake :boohoo:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Why the heck does Bowen come in for TMAC right after TMAC made 2 buckets?


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> :raised_ey
> 
> 
> Stro made a mid-range jumper? :eek8:
> ...


just kind of ironic cause he just got back from an injury and gets injured again, he must be frustrated


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bowen can be over-aggressive sometimes, picked 2 dumb fouls in like 2 mins. Now Yao in for Stro and Tmac is back too. Stro forces a lot of things


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

38-48 houston at da half


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Is anybody watching those idiots on ESPN2 bashing the Rockets? Greg Anthony and Tim Legler said the Rockets aren't making the playoffs and proceded to call McGrady old after signs of wear and tear. They are right about the rest of the guards looking old but Jon Barry and Rafer Alston are getting alot of unneccessary bashing... for being injured. 

Stein feels the Rockets might sign Spre.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Why is Luther Head barely playing/shooting?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao got a T? :laugh: He gave West a shoulder! but I guess it's not intentional


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Smooth Lotion said:


> Is anybody watching those idiots on ESPN2 bashing the Rockets? Greg Anthony and Tim Legler said the Rockets aren't making the playoffs and proceded to call McGrady old after signs of wear and tear. They are right about the rest of the guards looking old but Jon Barry and Rafer Alston are getting alot of unneccessary bashing... for being injured.
> 
> Stein feels the Rockets might sign Spre.


It's so easy to hate on those who are down. When we start making a run in a month or so, we'll make everyone eat their words.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac is looking good. He seems to be playing naturally and he appears relaxed. Yao is playing some excellent interior defense. He looks weak when attempting to get good position on the other end, though.

Bowen's playing all right.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I smell a blowout :wink:

Team is really stepping up, much better team game, great ball rotation. And the energy is definitely there, crazy hustle, gotta give props to Bowen.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Get Wesley out and Luther in. I don't care if we're trying to raise his trade value, man!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Head can't pass, but I agree, Wesley sucks.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

we're letting them get back into this game...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Get Wesley out and Luther in. I don't care if we're trying to raise his trade value, man!


This is the last time u see him in Rockets uniform,don't u wanna see him more? :wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not scary right now because we have a decent lead, but we've been playing like crap for the last several minutes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

******* Stro tried to do a hightlight reverse dunk, but lost the ball on his way up, couldn't he just do a simple dunk? :raised_ey


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao's eye bleeding badly and is heading to locker room. His right eye socket is broken and got blood all over his face. :curse:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao's head has been busted wide open and Scalabrine is getting his elbow mended!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Yao's eye bleeding badly and is heading to locker room. His right eye socket is broken and got blood all over his face. :curse:


WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?


Scalabrine was going to the basket hard, Yao tried to block it but got hit right in his right eye by an elbow.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Yao is doing a bad nelly impression :clown:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Scalabrine was going to the basket hard. Yao tried to block it but took an elbow


how serious did it look?? u guys make it sound pretty bad....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Nah, Yao's back on the bench. I was just doing my best Jim Ross impersonation.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

thank God for TMac... when he's playing you know we can win any game...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luckily Tmac is carrying our offense right now. And our defense improved a lot,that's why We have the lead


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Scared me... broken right eye socket, thanks a lot ktr!!

on top of all this I just traded Ron Artest for Yao in my fantasy pool!!

and nice to see T-Mac doing what he's expected to do


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Scared me... broken right eye socket, thanks a lot ktr!!
> 
> on top of all this I just traded Ron Artest for Yao in my fantasy pool!!
> 
> and nice to see T-Mac doing what he's expected to do


It did *look* so bad at first, he was bleeding like a waterfall. But later the commentator(a former national team player) on CCTV5 said its not that serious he says he himself has had the same cut around 13 times in his career, Yao should be fine


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Good effort tonight from Kisstherim's fave player stro show :wink: 10pts 5rebs and 2blks in 19mins - It shows what he can do when he really focuses on channeling that unreal athleticism effectively.

And Ryan Bowen's just straight hustle, although I guess you have to be if you want to play in the NBA with his skill set.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Celtics pull out the white flag, we win, woohoo!!! 

Yao Mania comes through AGAIN with the guarantee!! :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Good effort tonight from Kisstherim's fave player stro show :wink: 10pts 5rebs and 2blks in 19mins - It shows what he can do when he really focuses on channeling that unreal athleticism effectively.


who said Stro's my fav player? :eek8: 

But he is working hard in this game


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

why is tmac playing in garbage time ffs...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Celtics pull out the white flag, we win, woohoo!!!
> 
> Yao Mania comes through AGAIN with the guarantee!! :banana:


A crazy road trip is coming up again, I think we should make it mandatory for Yao Mania to make guarantees every game. :biggrin: And any Mod of the opponent team is welcome to start game thread here.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like Tracy is BACK!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> why is tmac playing in garbage time ffs...


You never know what Dan Dickau can do out there, gotta play it safe :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Looks like Tracy is BACK!


35(only 20 shots to get them)/7/5/2/2 :clap: And he played awesome defense


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

missed it...
woohoo...glad we won!:gbanana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> The last time the mod of the opponent team came to start the game thread for us, we won. :angel:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Swift made a couple of blindingly stupid mistakes, but we can't deny that he brings some much needed energy to this team. Howard and Mutombo look older by the minute. Bowen, too, was energetic, but it cost us the whole time, as he was left open but failed to capitalize.

And I'd kind of forgotten how good a passer T-Mac really is.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> Is anybody watching those idiots on ESPN2 bashing the Rockets? Greg Anthony and Tim Legler said the Rockets aren't making the playoffs and proceded to call McGrady old after signs of wear and tear. They are right about the rest of the guards looking old but Jon Barry and Rafer Alston are getting alot of unneccessary bashing... for being injured.
> 
> Stein feels the Rockets might sign Spre.


I'm gonna say what my boys on 740 AM radio say, "I watch ESPN and listen to them because there's no other viable option for watching sports coverage." ESPN has always ALWAYS 'hated' on the Rockets, even when we won the championship, its' always 'MJ was retired" which he wasn't in our second title, people conviently forget that... I'm not gonna talk about last year because that was last year, and this is now, and its different now. When Rockets dynamic duo is just that, DYNAMIC they're riding our you know whats... if we hit a skid or have losing streaks, its "they stink, they're overrated, too injured, SOFT, Yao is absolutely terrible and will never be "great" or "dominate". 
Funny, a 7'6 guy whose TRIPLE AND QUADRUPLE TEAMED in the paint every game, he makes the good pass to someone 'open' and they miss, its his fault for NOT taking on 3 or 4 guys???? Kobe has had to jack up 30 shots a game but his team is still below .500, and they were just bashing him for that. Yao isn't Kobe, he doesn't get the foul calls so he has to pass, its a legitimate form of bias in the NBA against old style big men.
You change the rules so its legal to do so, then idiots on TV can say "he's not dominating, let's talk about Kobe and Phil some more, or Lebron and D Wade>>>> the flashy exciting MJ imitators.
Tracy isn't a MJ imitator, he wants to be a winner like Magic and lead his team. Dont get me wrong I love MJordan, wear his shoes everyday, but when he was scoring like 50 several times a year they weren't winnning. I hate those morans on the NBA shows, but there's no one else to watch. Disney has a monopoly on sports news and coverage. Fox needs to do more than football...
I will say again, I LOVE TRACY AND YAO, they are great together!!!! We need better coaching, better shooting and defense from our complementary players regardless of who they are. 
Now with that being said injured players are NOT at fault. What logic is that??? 
_ "How dare you break a bone in your tibia Rafer! Who do you think you are? Barry, why did you run your leg into that 7 footer? You're so selfish!! Yao, what the heck are you doing protecting our basket with your eyeball> you just slammed your cornea into Scalabrine's elbow. YOU MONSTER!! TRACY HOW DARE YOU PRACTICE SO HARD, YOU PREMANDONNA!!!
Now I don't have a doctorate in kinesiology or anything, but that just doesn't make sense to me? :eek8: _


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> It did *look* so bad at first, he was bleeding like a waterfall. But later the commentator(a former national team player) on CCTV5 said its not that serious he says he himself has had the same cut around 13 times in his career, Yao should be fine





















8 stitches to his eye brow after the match.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Mods if you're reading this, please start every game thread. 

Damn, I hate to watch ESPN's experts "analyse" the game. They should come to these forums sometime.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yao looks like a badass in those pictures with all that blood covering his face.


----------

